
Coinbase Fradulent Transaction – flybe [markbandawatgmail.com] - mbandawat
I&#x27;ve attempted to reach your Customer Service multiple times on July 7, 2017. There is no one available. There was a fradulent transaction that took place on July 6, 2017 associated with my Coinbase account. I sent $146.03 USD (0.05632694 BTC) to the following address: 16a783DyJ4RpxpWgrTTPqEGy5hVZMtiLtX only to find it the transaction was unconfirmed on the blockchain. The address:
16a783DyJ4RpxpWgrTTPqEGy5hVZMtiLtX is associated with the website mlt-bitcoins.com. They promised me my deposit would be multiplied by 100X.<p>I would like a refund including all fees to the email address associated with my Coinbase account,markbandawat@gmail.com.
======
mbandawat
If this does not get resolved within 8 hours, I will pursue other avenues. The
choice is yours.

